# سيرة القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين (اليوم عيد نياحته)



## Maran+atha (14 يوليو 2015)

*القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين الأرشمنتدريت | زعيم الأدب القبطي*
← اللغة القبطية: peniwt abba }enou; piarxhman`drithc.








*يُعتبر أهم شخصية تمثل رهبنة الشركة في مصر بعد القديس باخوميوس. دُعي "أرشمندريت" أي رئيس المتوحدين، لأنه كان يمارس حياة الوحدة من حين إلي آخر. لقد شجع بعض رهبانه علي الانسحاب إلي البرية بعد سنوات قليلة من ممارستهم حياة الشركة، دون قطع علاقتهم بالدير تمامًا. بينما رأي القديس باخوميوس** في "الشركة" ذُروة السموّ الرهباني، أما القديس شنودة فيراها مرحلة انتقالية تُعد النفوس الناضجة لحياة المتوحدين الأكثر نسكًا.* 

​






Modern Coptic icon of St. Shenouda the head of the Anchorites
أيقونة قبطية حديثة تصور القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين​ 

*كان رئيسًا للدير الأبيض في **إتريب في صحراء طيبة، لأكثر من 56 عامًا (القرن الرابع/الخامس). قاد حوالي 2200 راهبًا و1800 راهبة، كما أخبرنا تلميذه وخلفه القديس ويصا abba Bica pefmaqhthc.*
*في سنة 431 م. رافق القديس الأنبا شنودة *القديس كيرلس الكبير* في مجمع أفسس المسكوني.* 
*لم يقبل في ديره أجنبيًا ليلتحق بجماعاته الرهبانية، بل كان جميع رهبانه من الأقباط الأصليين. لهذا عزف كثير من الأوربيين ذكر اسمه في الفترة الخاصة بآباء البرية، كما لم يترجموا شيئًا من أعماله علي مدي قرون طويلة.* 




*صبوَّته:*

*"شنودة" هو الشكل الصعيدي لاسم رئيس المتوحدين الذي عاش في الصعيد. لم يستعمل غير اللهجة الصعيدية في كتاباته وخطبه وحديثه اليومي، أما الشكل البحيري لاسمه فهو شنوتي ومعناها خادم الله أو المكرّس للّه.* 
*وُلد شنودة من أبوين مسيحيين تقيين، ربّيا ابنهما على المبادئ المسيحية المُثلى، وكان لوالده حقل يشتغل فيه مع فلاحيه، كذلك كان يملك قطعانًا من الغنم، فرأى أن يدرّب ابنه على العمل منذ حداثته، فأرسل شنودة ليرعى الغنم وهو لم يتجاوز العاشرة من عمره. وكان الصبي يُلازم الرعاة طيلة النهار ويعطيهم طعامه الخاص بدلًا من أن يأكله، وعند غروب الشمس بدلًا من أن يعود لأبويه مباشرة، كان يقف إلى جانب بئر ويصلي حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل.* 



*مع خاله بيجول:*

*إذ علم والده بمسلكه هذا استصحبه إلى خاله الراهب المعروف الأنبا بيجول، ولما وصل الاثنان إلى الدير قال له والد شنودة: "بارك يا أبي هذا الصبي"، ولكن الأنبا بيجول أخذ يد شنودة ووضعها على رأسه قائلًا: "أنا الذي يجب أن ينال البركة من هذا الصبي لأنه إناء مختار للسيد المسيح، الذي سيخدمه بأمانة كل أيام حياته". فلما سمع أبو شنودة هذه الكلمات تطاير قلبه فرحًا واستودع الولد خاله، فنشأ شنودة منذ صباه في دير خاله، ومنه اقتبس كل الفضائل المسيحية.* 






*ظلّ شنودة يجاهد في سبيل الكمال الروحي بالصوم والصلاة والصبر والتواضع، وكان نشيطًا يؤدي جميع الواجبات الرهبانية المفروضة عليه بهمة نادرة، وكان خاله يرقبه باهتمام زائد ويفرح لنموه السريع في العلم والفضيلة. وازداد فرحه بسبب ما رآه في رؤى الليل، فقد سمع ملاك الرب يقول له: "البس الراهب الشاب شنودة الإسكيم المقدس* `cxhma*"، فقام في الصبح باكرًا جدًا وصلى صلاة الإسكيم المقدس ومنطقه به.* 

​













Modern Coptic icon of St. Shenouda the head of the Anchorites أيقونة قبطية حديثة تصور القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين​






*وخلال هذه السنوات عاش شنودة في الدير الأحمر حيث كان خاله أبًا للرهبان، ولما رأى شنودة أنه نال كرامة الإسكيم ضاعف جهوده وأمعن في دراسة الأسفار الإلهية، ولم يقتصر على دراستها لنفسه بل أخذ يُعلّمها للرهبان والمدنيين الذين كانوا يفدون على الدير لوفاء ما عليهم من نذور، فكان يجمعهم حوله ويُعلّمهم مثبّتًا إياهم على الإيمان الأرثوذكسي.*



*الأرشمندريت:*

*في أحد الأيام سمع الرهبان الشيوخ صوتًا يقول: "لقد أصبح شنودة أرشيمندريت" (أي رئيسًا للمتوحدين)، وكانت غيرة شنودة المتقدة وقداسته الفائقة والاستعلانات الإلهية العديدة التي منحها له الآب السماوي سببًا في اجتذاب عدد وفير من الناس إليه، جاءوا ليعيشوا معه تحت رعايته وليتعلموا منه الفضائل المسيحية. فلما انتقل الأنبا بيجول إلى بيعة الأبكار انتخبوا شنودة خلفًا له.* 




*نظامه الرهباني:*

*مع أن الأنبا شنودة اتبع نظام الرهبنة السائد في مصر إلا أنه وضع خطة يسير عليها رهبانه، بها بعض الاختلافات تتعلق بنظام طالبي الرهبنة، ونظام الإدارة، وقانون العبادة، والاهتمام بالتعليم والعمل اليدوي، ونظام العزلة جامعًا بذلك بين الرهبنة الأنطونية والرهبنة الباخومية*.*يختلف نظام الشركة الذي أقامه القديس شنودة عن النظام الباخومي، فقد اتسم بحزم أشد، وتتلخص خطوطه الرئيسية في النقاط التالية:* 
*1. يقضي طالب الرهبنة فترة اختبار في بيوت خارج أسوار الدير وليس داخلها كما في النظام الباخومي. ويكتب طالب الرهبنة تعهدًا يوقع عليه قبل رهبنته، ويتلوه أمام الإخوة داخل الكنيسة، ويحفظ هذا التعهد في أرشيف الدير.* 
*2. كان كل دير يديره أب، هذا بدوره يخضع للأرشمندريت كأب لكل الأديرة. وتقام أربعة اجتماعات عامة لكل الرهبان سنويًا، يحضرها أيضًا المتوحدون، وذلك لمناقشة أوضاع هذه الأديرة.* 






*3. من جهة العبادة، تتلو كل جماعة من الرهبان صلوات قصيرة قبل البدء في أعمالهم. وتتكون الصلوات الخاصة من المزامير والتسابيح الكنسية، تُتلي في القلالي بإرشاد الأب الروحي, أما الصلوات الجماعية فيجتمع الرهبان أربع مرات لهذا الغرض: في الصباح وعند الظهر وعند الغروب وبالليل. يجتمعون وينصرفون في هدوء كامل، لا يفكرون إلا في الصلوات التي يتلونها.* 

​













Modern Coptic icon of St. Shenouda the head of the Anchorites أيقونة قبطية حديثة تصور القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين​






*بجانب هذه الصلوات تقام ليتورجيا الافخارستيا أسبوعيًا. كان يُسمح للعائلات وكل الشعب المحيط بالأديرة أن يزوروا الأديرة في السبوت للتمتع بخدمة "العشية" وسماع العظة، كما يشتركون في القداس الإلهي مع الرهبان في أيام الآحاد. وكان الرهبان يقدمون الطعام للجماهير، وكان القديس أنبا شنودة يعظهم بنفسه.* 
*أنشأ مدرستين في الدير الأبيض، وشجع الرهبان علي التعلم، إذ آمن أن التعليم هو السلاح الفعال ضد العادات الوثنية، كما شعر بالمسئولية نحو تأسيس مدارس في القرى المجاورة.* 
*عاش الأنبا شنودة في عصر يتأجج بنيران الأحداث: ففيه انعقدت ثلاثة مجامع هي مجمع أفسس المسكوني الثالث، الذي حضره مصاحبًا للبابا كيرلس عمود الدين، ومجمع أفسس الثاني ومجمع خلقيدونية الذي شق الكنيسة المقدسة، وفيه أيضًا زالت الوثنية نهائيًا، بعد أن حاول الإمبراطور يوليانوس الجاحد عبثًا أن يعيدها إلى الوجود، وفيه أيضًا تحققت القومية المصرية، إذ وقف المصريون جميعًا كتلة واحدة ضد الملكية الدخيلة ولم يرضوا بها حتى عندما اصطبغت بالصبغة الدينية.* 



*قائد كنسي سياسي (ضد الاستعمار البيزنطي):*

*مع أن القديس الأنبا شنودة كان شغوفًا بالعُزلة منذ صباه إلا أنه شاطر العالم حياته، إذ كان يرقب الأحداث والتقلبات السياسية بدقة واهتمام، مدركًا أن التلميذ المخلص للمسيح هو من يوصل رسالته إلى غيره من بني الإنسان. وحين جال ببصره حوله رأى بني قومه يرزحون تحت أثقال من العبودية المرة: عبودية الأوهام ومخاوف توحيها إليهم الوثنية، وعبودية للحكام البيزنطيين الذين كانوا يمتصون دماء الشعب الكادح ويسلبهم عرق جباههم، صمم على أن يكرّس لتحريرهم. بدأ بتحريرهم من مخاوفهم بأن بيّن لهم أن العناية الإلهية تقيهم كل أذى، وقرن تعليمه بالعمل، فكان يُطعم الجائع، ويكسو العريان، ويداوي المريض، ويأوي الغريب. وفوق هذا كله فقد كان يذهب بنفسه مع المظلوم من المصريين إلى ساحة القضاء ليترافع عنه شخصيًا، فإن لم يفلح في إقرار العدالة توجه بالشكوى إلى الإمبراطور رأسًا، ولم يهدأ له بال حتى ينال المظلوم حقّه.* 
*في اجتماع عام أثار الجمهور بقوله: [قلوب الحكام المملوءة شرًا وخداعًا وظلمًا وطمعًا. لهم هدف واحد هو جمع المال علي حساب الفقراء الذين هم الضحية. من يقدر أن يحصي الأتعاب التي يلاقيها الشعب من هؤلاء الحكام؟ فإنني أعرف بعضًا لم يجدوا طعامًا ليأكلوا هم وحيواناتهم. أظن أنهم يريدون أن يقيموا من المصريين عبيدًا لهم، يضعون النير علي أكتافهم.]* 
*لما كان الله قد حباه المقدرة على الكتابة والخطابة فقد استخدم هذه الموهبة ليستثير روح القومية في الشعب، فكان لا يخاطب الجماهير إلا باللغة القبطية بلهجتها الصعيدية، وبهذا اللسان المصري الصميم ألهب صدورهم حماسة، وأيقظ وعيهم القومي وجعلهم يدركون ما في مصريتهم من كرامة. وكانت هذه النار التي أوقدها الأنبا شنودة هي القوة الدافعة، التي مكّنت المصريين من أن يقفوا أمام وجه حكامهم المستعمرين، تلك الوقفة الحاسمة في مجمع خلقيدونية المشئوم، حيث رفضوا أن يحنوا هامتهم للإمبراطور مركيان، حين زعم أنه يستطيع أن يفرض عليهم مذهبه الخلقيدوني، الذي يخالف عقيدتهم الأرثوذكسية التي تعلموها من آبائهم.* 




*مُصلح اجتماعي روحي:*

*ترتبط العبادة عند القديس شنودة بالحياة الاجتماعية. فالدين هو حب عملي وتقوي. لهذا لم ينعزل القديس شنودة ورهبانه الآلاف عن المجتمع المصري. نذكر علي سبيل المثال عندما أغار الغزاة علي صعيد مصر وسبوا الآلاف من الشعب، قابل الغزاة وأقنعهم أن يأخذوا الغنائم ويتركوا النفوس. ثم فتح ديره للمسببين البالغين آلافًا من النفوس ليستقروا هناك لمدة ثلاثة شهور. كرّس الرهبان وقتهم لخدمتهم. وقام سبعة من الأطباء الرهبان بتضميد الجروح. خلال هذه الفترة مات 94 شخصًا دُفنوا بالدير، بينما وُلد بالدير 52 طفلًا. أكلت الجماهير 8500 أردبًا من القمح مع كميات ضخمة من العدس والزيت والفول... بهذا يمكننا أن نتصور عدد الضيوف الذين عاشوا في الدير هذه المدة الطويلة. وكيف آمن الرهبان بالحب العملي كأهم من أي قانون أو تدبير رهباني.* 



​ 








Modern Coptic icon of St. Shenouda the head of the Anchorites أيقونة قبطية حديثة تصور القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين​







*اهتمامه بالراهبات:*

*لم يكن الأنبا شنودة أبًا للعديد من الرهبان فحسب، بل كان أبًا لألف وثمانمائة راهبة أيضًا، وقد كتب لهؤلاء الراهبات رسائل عديدة الغرض، منها تعليمهن وإرشادهن وتثبيتهن على الإيمان القويم. ومع أنه كان أبًا لهذا العدد الوفير من الرهبان والراهبات إلا أنه ظل يمارس حياة العزلة باستمرار، ولذلك تأهّل لأن ينال لقب "رئيس المتوحدين"، فكان يقضي بعضًا من الوقت في كل سنة منقطعًا بمفرده، ولم يكن أحد يجرؤ على الاقتراب منه أثناء هذه العزلة.* *قد عاش الأنبا شنودة حتى بلغ الثامنة عشرة بعد المائة، قضى ستة وستين عامًا منها رئيسًا لبضعة أديرة، بعضها للرهبان وبعضها للراهبات، وقد منحه الله مع هذا العمر الطويل الصحة والعافية، فظل طيلة حياته يعمل بلا هوادة منذ أن تسلم قيادة الدير الأحمر عن خاله الأنبا بيجول، كما نجح بجهاده المتواصل وهمته في أن يثبت نظام أديرته، وأن يسلم الشعلة وهّاجة إلى تلميذه ويصا، كذلك نجح نجاحًا باهرًا في أن يوقظ في مواطنيه عاطفتهم نحو بلادهم.*

*منقول*​


----------



## Maran+atha (14 يوليو 2015)

اليوم السابع من شهر أبيب
الموافق 14 من شهر يوليو 
*نياحة القديس شنودة رئيس المتوحدين*
*




*​*في مثل هذا اليوم تنيح الأب القديس الناسك الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين . وقد ولد هذا القديس ببلدة شندويل من أعمال أخميم . وكان أبوه مزارعا يملك أغناما كثيرة .*
*ولما نشأ شنوده سلمه أبوه رعاية الغنم . فكان يرعاها ويعطي غذاءه للرعاة ، ويظل هو صائما طول يومه وأخذه أبوه ومضي به إلى خاله الأنبا بجال ليباركه ، فوضع الأنبا بجال يد الصبي علي رأسه وقال : " بارك علي أنت لأنك ستصير أبا لجماعة كثيرة " وتركه أبوه عنده ومضي . وفي ذات يوم سمع صوت من السماء قائلا : " قد صار شنوده رئيسا للمتوحدين " ومن ذلك الحين صار يجهد نفسه بالنسك الزائد والعبادة الكثيرة ولما تنيح الأنبا بجال حل شنوده محله فاتبع نظام الشركة الرهبانية الذي وضعه القديس باخوميوس وأضاف عليه تعهدا يوقعه الراهب قبل دخوله الدير *
*وبلغ عدد الرهبان في أيامه 1800 راهب ولا يزال هذا الدير قائما حتى الآن غرب سوهاج يضم كنيسة ويعرف بدير الأنبا بيشوي . *
*وبني الأنبا شنوده ديرا آخر بلغ عدد رهبانه 2200 راهب وما زال حتى الآن يضم كنيسة ويعرف بدير الأنبا شنوده وحدث أن قائدا في الجيش استأذنه ليعطيه منطقته ليلبسها أثناء الحرب لكي ينصره الله فأعطاها له وانتصر فعلا علي أعدائه . *
*وصار الأنبا شنوده ضياء لكل المسكونة بعظاته ومقالاته والقوانين التي وضعها لمنفعة الرهبان والرؤساء والعلمانيين رجالا ونساء وقد حضر مجمع المائتين بأفسس مع الأب القديس البابا كيرلس الرابع والعشرين وبكت نسطور المجدف وعند نياحته طلب من تلاميذه أن يسندوه حتى يسجد لخالقه . فسجد ثم أوصاهم أن يترسموا خطاه وقال لهم : " أستودعكم الله " و تنيح بسلام . صلاته تكون معنا . آمين*


----------



## candy shop (3 أغسطس 2015)

بركه صلواته وشفاعته تكون معنا امين
شكرااااااا على السيره العطره 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويجعلها دايما مثمره​


----------

